# bunk bed staircase plans



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am wanting to start building staircases with my bunk beds that I make. Do any of you guys now of a good website I can get dimensions or plans from or if you guys have any would you be willing to give me dimensions on how to make it. Thanks for any replies in advance.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

We bought a bunk bed for our son that has stairs on the end. I can't move it to measure anything inside but I could measure the rough dimensions for ya.

Paul


----------



## JimmyY (Sep 7, 2011)

I am looking for something similar too. Want to build a bunk bed with a twin on top and a queen underneath. I'd like the queen to have some drawers underneath and I'd like to have steps with built in storage on the way up the stairs or on the side. It's for a child's room that is VERY lacking in storage, but when visitors come, we usually let them use the room. This Christmas, my brother is bringing his family, including 3 kids and we're pressed for space. I've looked all over but haven't found plans of this sort.


----------

